
Ask HN: Will there ever be an open OS for smart tv's? - dre85
Aside from being totally limited in most aspects, my smart tv recently announced it will be ending Skype support. I was planning on buying a webcam for it, but that clearly makes no sense anymore. I&#x27;m sure a lot of other people have though.<p>Will there ever be something like an imaginary &quot;ubuntu tv&quot;, that I could just install and have total freedom on my tv while at the same time having a clean, user-friendly, remote-control-oriented UI?
======
smt88
What's the point of a smart TV? It's better to have a separate box, like an
Intel NUC or Raspberry Pi, that you can upgrade/swap without changing your TV
or relying on TV manufacturers' support.

Check out: [https://kodi.tv](https://kodi.tv)

